# Bump flaking



## Braeden P (Jul 11, 2021)

So I learned how to bump flake yesterday and I want to know what rake angle I should use. Currently it is a 120mm radius as recommended and a 5 deg negative rake on an Anderson scraper since is too stiff to be a scraper


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 11, 2021)

Did better this time


----------



## benmychree (Jul 11, 2021)

That is quite a nice job, you have got it down!  So, maybe Anderson scrapers ARE good for something ---


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 11, 2021)

Just flaked the tail stock on my lathe!


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 11, 2021)

benmychree said:


> That is quite a nice job, you have got it down!  So, maybe Anderson scrapers ARE good for something ---


I’m short so it works but if your taller you would need a longer handle.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 12, 2021)

I learned this from my dad when I was a teen and now  make it part of my instructions during my classes.  You seem to have it down pretty well, Paolo did a good job showing you as I said he was a good student.   Practice makes perfect. The Anderson is not my favorite scraper as.  .  many know.  You need to measure the depth of the flake mark.  It looks like yours maybe .0005" or less.  They need to be .002". That is called 1/2 moon oil flaking, meaning it is used as an extra deep oil pocket after you scraped the ways and those low scrape marks are .0002" to .001" .   They are also used for cosmetics like you see on Bridgeport table tops.   If you do it correctly you will break the carbide off the flimsy Anderson blade.

If I were you, buy a Sandik scraper 1" wide handle and clamp on a 1 x 1" carbide blade or make one like the one I inherited from my Dad.  It's a piece of flat tool steel 1/4" thick x 1" wide x 12" long including wood handle.  It looks like you have the lean backwards as you hit.  The blade radius depends on how big the machine ways are.  For a Bridgeport we use a 60 mm ( 2 1/2" aprx) radius   with a neg. 5 degs. rake.   I keep mine at 60 mm.  Im not sure if Paolo uses a soft blow hammer or just his hand.  I showed him both ways.  I used to use my fist wrapped with a red rag, but now use a soft blow hammer as my hand got hurt hitting in a million times...lol...  The secret to doing it correctly is with a hammer is to strike it straight at your belly button  and on the side of the handle and a tight grip so it springs back.  If you use a red rag you strike it on the up stroke as your move your hand in a circle swing.   Don't press down with the hand holding the handle, just grip it tightly for the back rotation spring back.  This so hard to explain when writing.  lol...but a lot easier showing in person or on my DVD.

Another thing is you need to use a Sharpie to make your lines at a 45 deg. angle and not any which way as you show on the bottom of the slide.
Like I said "Practice makes perfect"

One of my best students ever has a great You Tube showing both hand and power flaking.  minute 2:18 shows hand flaking with his poor hand...lol


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 12, 2021)

I show flaking about minute 15 on this one.


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 12, 2021)

I measured and it was 1 thou deep I really hit it and now they are 2 thou deep. This blade is going to break soon.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 12, 2021)

How's your hand holding up? Bruised or just sore? Or are you using a mallet?


----------



## Janderso (Jul 12, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Just flaked the tail stock on my lathe!


Well done = oil reservoir!!
I have a Sandvik. I like the Biax much better


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 12, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> How's your hand holding up? Bruised or just sore? Or are you using a mallet?


Using a mallet but my shoulder is sore so I will make a pad.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 13, 2021)

If your shoulder is getting sore, you are pushing down to hard.   You should only anchor it in your shoulder.  In the area to the inside of the shoulder bone.  Some make a longer handle and lay it on top of the shoulder.  You have to anchor it there only.  If you watch when I teach in in the NYC CNC show at I think it's at 15 min in I tell the student to bend over forward feeling like your going to fall forward and before striking the flaker practice leaning backwards and drag it in a straight line.  The handle is rolled to the left of the blade where I have the black line.  You squeeze the handle and as you strike the opposite side of thee handle, the tight grip springs back to the spot you had it before you hit it.   

It is a hand ,eye, body co-ordination.  You do not rotate your hand, you hold it solid and the handle rotates back and forth from spring action.   Practice dragging it backwards a lot before hitting it.  After each line is pulled across the plate  shift your feet in a move your toes to the left or right depending it your moving in that direction, pivot on the balls of you feet a couple of inches and then your heels, toes -, heels shift. and pick up the handle at the back of the pull back and lift the handle up aand set it over a 1/2" at the top and drag it back and after you get the hang of that start to hit the handle.  with a hammer, straight at your belly, with your hand, hit it on the up swing as you rotate your hand in a circle hit.   It is a hell of a lot easier to show it, then write it...lol


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 13, 2021)

Paolo was show how to do it with your fist and how you swing in a circle. Thanks for the advice I am going to try it.


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks great.   Did he tell you where you should flake and where not to?  And why you flake?  (just checking)   lol   May as well make this a learning curve for everyone reading


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 13, 2021)

On the surfaces that you do not see so that dirt and grime does not get in. Flaking is done to retain oil to slow wear so that the machine lasts longer.


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 13, 2021)

I just found a hacksaw blade that was a scraper from 6 months ago, back then I was hoping one person would even try to help me know the  king of scraping (pun intended) is helping me, thank you so much!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 13, 2021)

You should join my Facebook forum and tell the 900+ members how you can do it.     It's under my company Name.

PS:  I am really proud of you and now your one of the "grand kids"   trained by one of the "Kids" .  I'm not sure you've heard that story.  I was teachng a class in Istanbul Turkey at Spinner Machine.  They build new CNC lathes.   I had an interpreter and on the last day we had a Q&A session and we passed out the graduation certificates.   One of the students stood up and started to talk (turkish) and as he talked he started to cry.  He stopped and the Interpreter started and said "Mr. King, your now my 2nd Father as when my real Father was alive he taught me what he knew to make me a man.  Then he said you taught me to improve my work and life.   So since then I call my students my "Kids".


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 14, 2021)

Just requested to join!


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 14, 2021)

Lots of practice today!


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 16, 2021)

Started flaking a lathe bed that I got planed it will become bench centers soon! It is 48”by 5” excluding the slot in the center.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 16, 2021)

You should swing the hammer a bit more parallel to the surface .  Your hitting down to much.  I tell folks to  aim at your belly button.   It looks good, but it could look better.


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 17, 2021)

That really helped! I will need more practice this way but one side is done!


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 17, 2021)

Got it done! On the final one the scraper went off of the bed and the handle hit me in the chin! That hurt!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> So I learned how to bump flake yesterday and I want to know what rake angle I should use. Currently it is a 120mm radius as recommended and a 5 deg negative rake on an Anderson scraper since is too stiff to be a scraper


One of last weeks class students brought a tube type Anderson scraper with a carbide blade we ground and lapped to a 60 deg. radius and he did a good job flaking with it.  He didn't like it as a hand scraper and preferred the German style I recommend.


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 19, 2021)

If a sandvik blade is strong enough I will use it but I don’t want it to break since it’s the one Paolo gave me.


----------

